# Dog won't stop pooping on MY BED!!!!!!!!!!!!



## MixedwithLove

Hi I'm new here.
I have a 6 year old beagle mix i think and he will not stop pooping on my bed! I adopted him from a abusive neighbor about 3 years ago. He was scared and skinny, but now he is happy and healthy. He just won't stop pooping on my bed! He doesn't poop anywhere else. Never on the floor. He goes outside sometimes, but will usually just stand outside and sniff and never does anything. But when he comes inside, he goes straight on my bed and poops. I've tried crate training, but he deathly afraid of them. He will scream and scream and scream. I don't want the neighbors to hear, so I usually just let him out when he starts to scream. when I yell at him or get forceful he will run and hide under my bed. shaking. and then I feel so bad. I don't want to hurt him like his previous owners, but I don't want poop on my bed all the time. I have him on a strict potty schedule, but he never does his business outside, but when he does I praise him. It's like he's not putting two and two together. 
Any suggestions? Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## DustyCrockett

There's really never a reason to yell at a dog. We yell at 'em anyway, cause we just can't help it, but it's not necessary. 

I'd just put the crate in the attic, if I were you. No need to punish -- instead, deny him access to your bed. There's a chance he'll pick another spot indoors, but give it a shot. Keep your eyes on him to be sure, but at 6 years, he's bound to be housebroke by now, especially if he only has one spot in the house where he goes.

A "strict potty schedule" for a dog doesn't make a lot of sense to me. They poop when they need to poop, usually shortly after eating. Maybe if you describe your schedule, and how you try to enforce it, I could understand it better?

Walk him, and keep walking until he poops, and then keep walking some more. Dog needs exercise!


----------



## doxiemommy

Welcome!
First, you know you have a dog that was abused. So, he (and you) are at somewhat of a disadvantage. Yelling and getting forceful (whatever that meant) isn't going to work, because of his past. So, give up on that.
You say he's on a strict potty schedule, does that mean he's on a feeding schedule, too?
Also, have you cleaned your bedding with an enzymatic cleaner? Just regular laundry detergent, even in a hot water cycle, isn't enough. You can put about 1/2 cup on enzyme cleaner, like Nature's Miracle, or you could just add 1/2 cup of white vinegar. This will actually chemically break down the enzymes in pee/poop, so even a dog's nose (which is thousands of times stronger than ours) won't sense where the stain was.

For whatever reason, this dog has decided your bed is an acceptable place to pee/poop. So, until work on fixing his potty habits, don't let him on the bed. Teach him the off command, do not physically remove him, with a dog who was abused and frightened of abuse, this will backfire.

So, this has been going on 3 years, since you've had him? If so, then his "potty training" was never really finished. I imagine because he was abused by his old owner, that he was probably punished for peeing and pooping inside. Punishing a dog for pottying in the house doesn't ever solve the problem, because you have to teach the dog what to do instead. 

Punishing during potty training can actually cause some issues, like the dog being afraid for a human to see him pee/poop (he thinks he will be punished) so he hides it. Some dogs even eat their own poop because they are afraid their owner will find it and punish them.

My advice would be: start from the beginning with potty training, as if he was a young puppy. Don't let him roam free, especially not on the bed, and take him out as often as you can. When you are thinking it should be time for him to poop (about 20-40 minutes after eating): 
- take him out and he doesn't go, wait 5 minutes for him to go, then bring him back in.
- wait 5 minutes inside (but watch him super closely so he doesn't find somewhere to poop in the house.
- take him back out for another 5 minutes outside. If nothing, go back in.

Basically, alternate 5 minutes outside, 5 minutes inside, til he is able to go outside. Then, give lots of praise, and give a treat that instant! Don't wait til going back in to give the treat.

Good luck!


----------



## wvasko

I would also purchase a plastic tarp to cover your bed or just any piece of plastic that will cover your bed entirely as when he jumps on it the different material may change his pooping program and if it doesn't at least it will keep your bed cleaner.


----------



## Katelyn39

We had problems with our dog also. He used to pee or poop inside of our house all the time when left alone. Both my husband and I work a lot and had no time to take our Pringles to dog training classes. We asked one friend who works in foster care (he is always surrounded by dogs) what we should do. He has recommended me this http://bit.ly/1Tm6XWg online dog trainer. . It's cheap but it delivered the needed result, we are not ashamed to invite some guests over anymore.


----------

